# HELP Drawings for **** Gate Bridge NY needed



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

Dear All 







I need help. We want to make a model of **** Gate Brigde in the garden (Its for our new extension) but needs drawings. 
The google "Sketch up" 3D drawings are wrong, so no reason to give me that link. I just need a simple blueprint with some rough org. measurements, and then I can do the rest.
If anyone know where it is possible to order the org. drawings. I would be very happy.
I presume that it ought to be possible to contact the Municipality of New York and get through to the right department. But I cant find out how/who to contact

Any help would be greatly appreciated.








Kind Regards 







David Clement 





Denmark


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

In the title of the thread it mentioned NY as in New York? I know about the _****'s Gate Bridge _that is on the Georgetown Loop in Colorado but I haven't heard about the _**** Gate Bridge_ in NY. Would anybody have a picture?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe this would help, scroll down a bit.

Bridge Engineering Volume I[/b] 

Here's another, after page displays click the 'Next' link so that the second result displays (i.e. the start of 'Paper No. 1417')

Transactions of the American Society of Civil Engineers[/b]


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve go to 'American Memory[/b]' and type in **** Gate Bridge for the search value, or simply go to Google and type in that search value.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi David, 

Get the free program from Google, called 'sketch up'; it is up to Version 7 now. then goto the 'sketch up warehouse' on the web, and download the also fee drawing of **** Gate Bridge. That should help: very simlar bridges are the Tyne Bridge at Newcastle, and the Sydney Harbour Bridge. 

Sketch up is a bit complicated and there is a 'Dummies Guide' book about it which will help you. 

You can look a the file for **** Gate at the following link 

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwareho...revstart=0 

which is the sketch up warehouse page


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David_DK on 10 Oct 2009 04:55 AM 
{snip...}[/i] I presume that it ought to be possible to contact the Municipality of New York and get through to the right department. But I cant find out how/who to contact. {snip...}[/i]
David

You might find that New York City might be just a might bit reluctant in supplying drawings of any type of their buildings, bridges, and/or tunnels, since 11-SEP-2001. It might also get you on a suspected terrorist monitoring list, for just inquiring about obtaining such things.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi David, 2nd try - have a look at the following - http://www.nycroads.com/crossings/****-gate/ that is via a wiki page on the bridge, I hope you have space Wiki says the arch of the bridge is 997 feet long, include the towers that is then 1017.5 feet. 

From photos of the bridge there is, as expected with bridges of that date & onwards, there is an awful lot of lattice work on it as well. The method (of the lattice between main girders) was quick ,relatively cheap and worked well 

There is an arch bridge (But with the rail track on top of the arch) in the Kalmbach book on trestles and bridges, that is HO scale, and a half HO drawing is included, pin the building article which shows the lattice between girders. The bridge itself is based on the bridge at Stoney Creek on the Canadian Pacific. That is 336 feet long, Black Bear is a (scale) 200 feet long


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

David & Peter,

Here is another link, this book has photographs showing the erection of the arch to the point of connection where the arch is self-supporting, the complete floor is in place, and the back stays have been removed (scroll down to the bottom of page 204).

Yearbook of the American Iron and Steel Institute[/b]


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

David-DK[/b]

There was a thread about bridges last year that Mark had some history/info.[/b]

[url]http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/afv/topic/aff/9/aft/14135/afpg/2/Default.aspx[/b][/url]

I never saw the real one but I copied the Lionel's colors for mine.[/b]
the_Other_R[/b]ay[/b]


----------



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

Dear All 

Sorry I have been unclear.. Yes its New York. **** Gate Brigde from 1916. 
I need some sort of drawings since its a quite long brigde, and I would like it to be at least a little scale like. 
A true scale would be 10 meters long, and that might be a bit to much in our garden. (gauge 1 is 1:32) 
We plan to make it about 5.2- 5.8 m (17 - 19 foot) long, since the standard aluminum profiles are made in a lenght of 6 meters. 
- so there has to be some structual considerations as well. 

We only run live steam, so it has to take some weight. 

Anyone know anyone in the City of New York? 

Regards 

David


----------

